# Moving to Cape Town



## phonak (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello

I am UK citizen moving to South Africa to be with my future wife in the next 6 months and would really like some guidance around work.

I understand as a White UK resident that the affirmative action rules would apply to me as a social worker who has never practised and my girl friend (who is black swaizi) has warned me as such.

I am already learning Afrikanaans as a third language (French is my second) and due to this potential concern around work I am looking at starting my own business and am undertaking several business courses at the present time in order to gain knowledge and experience ready for this move.

What I really would like to know is does anyone have suggestions as to what kind of business would really work in Cape Town and how difficult it will be to get capital.

Also are there any expat associations in Cape Town that I can network with in order to help promote opportunities there?

Thanks in advance


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

phonak said:


> Hello
> 
> I am UK citizen moving to South Africa to be with my future wife in the next 6 months and would really like some guidance around work.
> 
> ...


If you are looking at being a social worker or going into that field in South Africa have you looked to see if you are able too? You might need to do research into this.


----------



## tenonesix (Aug 17, 2015)

there are many business opportunities in Cape Town. What are your areas of interest? What level of capital and experience do you have?


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Offer French language classes to begin with, it will be a start until you find a business idea which you are passionate about.


----------

